# 24 صلاه سهميه لالهنا على مدار اليوم



## روزي86 (11 مارس 2010)

*ياربى يسوع
المسيح لا تحرمنى من بركاتك السمائية الدائمة. 
ص 1ياربى يسوع المسيح انقذنى من العقاب الابدى. 
ص 2
ياربى يسوع المسيح اغفر ذنوبى التى عملتها بالقول ا و الفكر او التخيل
ص 3
يسوع المسيح انقذنى من الشهوة والجهل و النسيان والكسل وعدم الاحساس. 
ص 4
ياربى يسوع المسيح خلصنى من كل تجربة ولا تتركنى للعدو.
ص 5
ياربى يسوع المسيح انر قلبى الذى امتلا ظلمة بالرغبات الشريره
ص 6
ياربى يسوع المسيح قدسنى بنورك ولا تجعلنى اخطى بطبيعتى البشرية و ارحمنى .
ص 7
ياربى يسوع المسيح انظر الى ضعفى وارسل روحك القدوس ليساعدنى و يطهر داخلى. 
ص 8
ياربى يسوع المسيح اكتب اسم عبدك فى كتاب الحياة و احسبنى مع تلاميذك القديسين. 
ص 9 
ياربى يسوع المسيح امنحنى سلامك و قودنى لما فيه ارادتك الصالحة .
ص 10 
ياربى يسوع المسيح املا قلبى من ندى نعمتك. 
ص 11
ياربى يسوع المسيح نج نفسى من الطياشة واضبط فكرى و احفظنى فى اسمك. 
ظ 12

ياربى يسوع المسيح اقبلنى يا سيدى فى ندمى ولا تنسانى .
ظ 1 
ياربى يسوع المسيح لا تدخلنى فى تجربة و نجنى. 
ظ 2
ياربى يسوع المسيح قدس نفسى – اضى فهمى – اذكرنى متى جئت فى ملكوتك.
بعد الظهر 3
ياربى يسوع المسيح اعطينى افكارا طيبة.
بعد الظهر 4
ياربى يسوع المسيح املا عينى دموعا و اجعلنى اتذكر الموت واندم على خطايا.
م 5
ياربى يسوع المسيح ساعدنى ان اعترف بافكارى و خطاياى قبل فوات الاوان.
م 6 
ياربى يسوع المسيح املانى تواضعا و طاعة و روض ارادتى. 
م 7
ياربى يسوع المسيح اعطنى صبرا و احتمالا ومثابرة و وداعة. 
م 8 
ياربى يسوع المسيح اغرس فى الفضائل التى هى اساس مخافتك. م 9
ياربى يسوع المسيح احمينى من الشياطين الاشرار و الانفعالات و كل ما هو غير لائق. 
م 10 
ياربى يسوع المسيح اصنع معى حسب مسرة مشيئتك و ورثنى ملكوتك 
م 11
ياربى يسوع المسيح فى يديك استودع روحى فاحفظنى فى اسمك. م 12 


منقول*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 مارس 2010)

:smi102::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4:

آآآآآآآآآآآمين استجبني يا رب


----------



## روزي86 (11 مارس 2010)

ميرسي علي المرور الجميل


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (11 مارس 2010)

امين

صلاه جميله جدا
ربنايباركك ويحافظ عليكى​


----------



## روزي86 (11 مارس 2010)

ربنا يخليكي يا قمر انتي

نورتي بمرورك الجميل


----------



## النهيسى (14 مارس 2010)

*

أمين أمين أمين


ربنا يبارككم 


صلاه جميله جدا

​*


----------



## روزي86 (14 مارس 2010)

ميرسي علي مرور حضرتك الاجمل


ربنا يخليك


----------



## kalimooo (15 مارس 2010)

*
امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك
*


----------



## روزي86 (15 مارس 2010)

ربنا يعوضك يا كليمو

نورت يا جميل


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مارس 2010)

اميــــــن 
شكرا روزى على الصلوات الجميله
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## روزي86 (18 مارس 2010)

ميرسي يا كوكو علي مرورك العسل زيك

ربنا يعوضك


----------

